# GRIPE: What's with all the aluminum buss bars???



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't ever assume when it comes to buss bars, you need to check.

QO can be *ordered* either way.

I agree with you on the corrosion issue as I have done a lot of work in a saltwater environment. 

There are guys here that would argue this point all day long much like ground up ground down.

It's comes down to personal experience / preference to me.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Chlorine destroys aluminum.

That's a fact.

The NEMA players want quite a bump for copper busing.

That's another fact.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

QO has very limited units in the combo package, unlike the Homeline.

Look into Cutler-Hammer CH series. You will likely have to order it though, as almost no one stocks them.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> Call me old school. I know from experience that aluminum buss bars don't hold up in humid environments like some basements, laundry rooms, garages, outdoor in damp/wet climates, etc., as well as copper ones do.
> 
> I'm shopping for a combo unit, meter and panel, and all the ones stocked around here are aluminum. Many manufacturers' lit doesn't even specify. I can find Homeline models galore, all aluminum. Can't even find a listing for a QO, which I assume would be copper. This is tiresome. It should be on the box in big plain letters.


 The QO combo can come in copper busbar but you will have to check it ahead of time to order otherwise CH-CH series do come in copper busbar in there. 

Cost wise it will be more than aluminum verison.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't ever assume when it comes to buss bars, you need to check.
> 
> QO can be *ordered* either way.
> 
> ...


It that aluminum in those QO panels or is it plated copper?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The big box stores sell the aluminum bus panels. You go to the supply house for the copper bus stuff.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think QO comes in aluminum. All Homeline is aluminum. 
I use all Siemens copper for just about everything I do. 
Gold is right, if you want quality go to a supply house, if you want cheap crap go to HD.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> It that aluminum in those QO panels or is it plated copper?


They come in both.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They come in both.


I have been doing this a long time. I have never seen an aluminum QO. Are you thinking of Homeline?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I have been doing this a long time. I have never seen an aluminum QO. Are you thinking of Homeline?


No, I thought I read it on their site just recently while looking into it for one of the copper vs aluminum threads.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We use a lot of meter mains out here. I was VERY disappointed when Siemens switched to ONLY aluminum for their metermains a couple years ago.

Cutler Hammer CH and maybe GE are the only copper bussed that I know of. And everyone knows GE's are turds no matter what the bussing is so that leaves Cutler Hammer only.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cow said:


> We use a lot of meter mains out here. I was VERY disappointed when Siemens switched to ONLY aluminum for their metermains a couple years ago.
> 
> Cutler Hammer CH and maybe GE are the only copper bussed that I know of. And everyone knows GE's are turds no matter what the bussing is so that leaves Cutler Hammer only.


That is a tin plated copper that Siemens uses on all of their outdoor rated stuff. At least I am 90% sure. I will check.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't think QO comes in aluminum. All Homeline is aluminum.
> I use all Siemens copper for just about everything I do.
> *Gold* is right, if you want quality go to a supply house, if you want cheap crap go to HD.


RePhase is really Gold???


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of the big box Siemens panels are copper, some aluminum. This is conventional panel stuff. Not much for meter mains here. Probably not much to choose from in Rochester either. Surf Amazon, it's a thought. Needed a certain transfer switch quick, got it there. Do what you have to do to get the sale.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Suncoast Power said:


> It that aluminum in those QO panels or is it plated copper?


My experience so far is that all QO products come with plated copper buss bars. Haven't seen any information to the contrary.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> Some of the big box Siemens panels are copper, some aluminum.


Recently found Siemens combos with copper buss bars, but they have to be special ordered. The local distributor, Maynard's, only stocks the cheaper ones with aluminum. THAT's my gripe. They should know better. On the other hand, they're trying to compete.


----------

